# problemes changement propriétaire Ipod touch?



## chikai (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Un ami qui a acheté un iphone me propose de lui racheter son ipod touch 16 giga à 200 euros qui fait double emploi. 

N'étant pas un expert en la matière, j'aurais besoin de quelques conseil...

- Il travaille sur pc alors que chez moi j'ai un mac. Y aura-t-il des problèmes de passer de l'un a l'autre ? Pour les ipod classic, je pense que s'il est "confirgué" pc, les mises a jours ne peuvent pas être faites sur mac. 

- Y-a-t-il des différences techniques entre les ipod touch vendus maintenant et les premiers qui sont sortis ? Un ipod "ancien" risque-t-il d'être limité pour certaines applications ? Ou puis-je télécharger toutes les nouvelles applications ?

- Y-a-t-il des problèmes à changer de propriétaires, par exemple pour le compte i-tunes, l'identifiant, la garantie ou autre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Chik


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2008)

Le mieux, quand tu reçois ton iPhone, c'est de le réinitialiser complètement pour qu'il soit correctement reconnu par ton ordinateur.

Par contre, l'abonnement risque de poser problème. La carte sim est'elle comprise dans la vente? Ou peut-être es-tu déjà chez Orange?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

chikai a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un ami qui a acheté un iphone me propose de lui racheter son ipod touch 16 giga à 200 euros qui fait double emploi.
> 
> ...



Comme dit gwen, un réinitialisation et c'est bon. Les touch ne pouvant pas être utilisé comme disque on peut normalement les utiliser aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC. 
La différence technique, c'est juste la mémoire embarquée (maintenant minimum 16 Go) et la version du système. Les mise-à-jour sont gratuites, il faut voir si le pack comprenant les applications supplémentaires (mail, météo, bourse, map...) étaient livré en standard sinon il faut l'acheter sur iTunes.
Voir le point 1. Sinon tout se fait via iTunes en liaison avec l'iTunes Store.



gwen a dit:


> Le mieux, quand tu reçois ton iPhone, c'est de le réinitialiser complètement pour qu'il soit correctement reconnu par ton ordinateur.
> 
> Par contre, l'abonnement risque de poser problème. La carte sim est'elle comprise dans la vente? Ou peut-être es-tu déjà chez Orange?



Son ami lui file un ipod touch pas un iphone.


----------



## chikai (14 Mai 2008)

Un grand merci pour vos réponses !

 

Chik


----------



## nana60 (9 Août 2008)

bjr je evu revendre mon ancien iphone a ma cousine, elle a une carte orange mais je ne sais pas comment sa se passe du coté de l'inscription chez itunes . on n'a donner a numéro de acrte bleu pour ou cahou on n'achète des truc sur internet cela reste ac le portable ou est relié a la carte sim


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Il faut contacter Orange pour qu'il dés-associe l'iPhone avec ton précédent abonnement. C'est gratuit au bout de 6 mois (c'est la lois).


----------



## fandipod (9 Août 2008)

Pour l'échange d'ipod touch restaure compéletement ton ipod afin de pouvoir le formater version mac et ensute pour le compte itunes tu en créais un... Mias par contre les tout premier itouch n'ont pas de limite pour les applications!!!!


Fandipod


----------

